# a crime hits you like a hammer between the eyes



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Sad but true state of affairs in South Africa today.

Woke up yesterday morning at 04:30 and listen to a gun fight down the road from me.

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Just had more gun shots fired down the street.

Who needs to go to Iraq???


Come and live in Pretoria if you want a gun fight.:mg:

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Just had more gun shots fired down the street.
> 
> Who needs to go to Iraq???
> 
> ...


Thats reality all over this once beautiful country of us MORE killings and rape a day in the new south africa than there was in the whole of the so called "apartheid' era. Unfurtunatly these criminal infiltrated the cabinet and don't want theire Brothers being brought to justice. Unfortunatly the big countrys that had the anti apartheid campaigns don't say any thing about this because all the minerals they want is avialeble at a price to the right person and money get stollen from the tax payers at a rate of lightning.
I really think we must stop bull****ting ourselves by thinking it will go better.It makes one sick here you cant go and spend a day with your family without the fear of being mugged by the Aids victems.Then you still get people that wants to help these *******s>Leave them to die??


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I sleep with a .40Smith&Wesson with 30 rounds and a 12-gauge shotgun next to my bed. I just hope I wake up in time.:devil:

And for the gunfight down the street, I would like to be awake and behind my .308. :brick:

They make me wanna:vom:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> I sleep with a .40Smith&Wesson with 30 rounds and a 12-gauge shotgun next to my bed. I just hope I wake up in time.:devil:
> 
> And for the gunfight down the street, I would like to be awake and behind my .308. :brick:
> 
> They make me wanna:vom:


Hi You lucky to have licences I am waiting for almost 3 years for mine every time it is a differend excuse The previos appl has been turned down because "em these e fireams of you sir is e semi automatic and e you cant get em the licence for the gun e you must now put a appeal,dit maak my bef*k.
Because on lazy previous disatvantage person did not do his work properly the first time.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It is shocking in what state this country is thanks to the pathetic idiots we have governing it.... History has shown that no African country ruled an run by Africans has turned into anything else than a state of dismay, poverty and chaos. But hey, appartheid was apparently much worse.........


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Ingozi. I agree with you and cling to the fact that the proportion of white people in this population will work in our favour to prevent the total collapse of our home. In SA we are about 7 to 1 and this ratio is quite high when compared with say zim which had a ratio closer to 14 to 1. I just wonder if that stat is true with the way people are emigrating. 

Bushcat


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> It is shocking in what state this country is thanks to the pathetic idiots we have governing it.... History has shown that no African country ruled an run by Africans has turned into anything else than a state of dismay, poverty and chaos. But hey, appartheid was apparently much worse.........


 Engee ek dink die lande wat ons kak gegee het kan vir hulle so elk 25 miljoen van die goed vat dan kan ons asem haal, Die blikskottels kan bly wees ons voorvaders was Christene anders sou daar seker na bloedrivier nie een van hulle oorgebly het nie.
Al dra 'n aap 'n goue ring hy moet hom net nie in die parlament sit nie.
They said about 1000000 people has emigrated this past few years her at my work about 30 people has left since January I think it is true.
I think my time is also busy running out I must just get to cut my roots


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Engee ek dink die lande wat ons kak gegee het kan vir hulle so elk 25 miljoen van die goed vat dan kan ons asem haal, Die blikskottels kan bly wees ons voorvaders was Christene anders sou daar seker na bloedrivier nie een van hulle oorgebly het nie.
> Al dra 'n aap 'n goue ring hy moet hom net nie in die parlament sit nie.
> They said about 1000000 people has emigrated this past few years her at my work about 30 people has left since January I think it is true.
> I think my time is also busy running out I must just get to cut my roots


Hendrik,

Don`t cut you roots in S.A.
All around the world is the same problem with the crime.
For example, here in my town two weeks ago 6 Italian are execute in front of her restaurant. The murderers came from Italia.
Last week a 9 years old girl was murdered.
This week the police catch terrorists here with a lot of explosive. They was by planning for a attentat.
And lots more of this bad things are around here.
I know that it is hard to see if the own country is going down. Here the people have no chance to defend her self ( because the weapon laws ) but I think it is better that not every invalid brain can buy a weapon.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Hendrik,
> 
> Don`t cut you roots in S.A.
> All around the world is the same problem with the crime.
> ...


Frank
I don't really want to do it but my fear is I got 2 small boys and with the education and every thing that is going dow the drain is a problem. Priavate schools is just too expensive and home schooling your kids don't get to enjoy sport and all these kind of privilages. Yesterday on the radio they talked about a 10 year old girl that has been raped on the school grounds. It thook Rob 25 years to get Zim where it is it took Thabo only 10 years. I really love my country but if this is the extremes one must take you must do it.
With the gun laws I agree but morons don't need licences they just buy it on the black market. The problem is people don't know about the internal pollitics in this country 
I don't know but it make you want to climb out a wall.
But will one day sit around a fire and tell you every thing may with a few:darkbeer: we can solve all the worlds problems
Regards 
Hendrik


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Also upset with crime.*

Hi all.

What upset us about crime,is that when my mom went to visit my dad in hospitaal,her car got stolen.:sad:

The car was in the undercover parking,near CCTV cameras,near the enterance to the hospitaal.

Good thing my mom had us to offer strength and support.My sister was able to lend my mom her car till things get sorted out.The car is insured,and my dad is on the road to recovery.

So long Bushhatepsi:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Frank
> I don't know but it make you want to climb out a wall.
> But will one day sit around a fire and tell you every thing may with a few:darkbeer: we can solve all the worlds problems
> Regards
> Hendrik


Hendrik,

This is a nice idea, start now to collect enough wood for all the problems.I will visit you in August next year and seems this is not time enough for all the wood what we need


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Hendrik,
> 
> This is a nice idea, start now to collect enough wood for all the problems.I will visit you in August next year and seems this is not time enough for all the wood what we need


Frank 
Will do so 
Enjoy 
Hendrik


----------

